# Which of these pee pee pad holders do I need?



## cr2006 (Oct 24, 2006)

I want something to protect my floor because by the end of the day there is pee soaked through the pad. 
All the pads at the store seem to be 21.5 by 23.5 so I need something to fit those. However, the holders do not come in that size. They're either too dmall or too big. So I was thinking it would be better just to trim them down than have blank space right?

http://www.amazon.com/Iris-301565-Floor-Pr...p;s=home-garden
^holds up to 23.5" x 35.5"

or

http://www.amazon.com/Iris-301561-Protecti...p;s=home-garden
^ holds up to 17.5 x 23.5

Again, the ones I use are standard 21.5 by 23.5 so I need something to fit those


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I like the first one that holds the large pads.

This is the one I've used forever for training puppies: http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Housebreaking-Tr...2667814-0202520

and it fits the standard Four Paws and Advance wee wee pads. Still, I place these on top of a rubber runner, the kind used in buildings to protect rugs when it rains, nubby side facing the floor.

For leg lifting, I feel an appropriately sized empty plastic bottle with water to weight it, use double stick tape, and wrap it with a cut wee wee pad to cover it. Placed strategically, it gives the dog something to aim at.

I tried the dog litter box a number of times but eventually my male ended up lifting his leg on the front of it and I still had to put wee wee pads all around it.

Still, it beats bringing my dogs out onto the filthy rain or snow streets in NYC.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have the first one in its smaller size and love it. I'll probably buy the bigger one soon.


----------



## cr2006 (Oct 24, 2006)

> I like the first one that holds the large pads.
> 
> This is the one I've used forever for training puppies: http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Housebreaking-Tr...2667814-0202520
> 
> ...


hmmm does that one you posted have a bottom thst goes under the pad (to protect the floor) too? Does it still get through that so bad that you have to put down a rubber runner too?



> I have the first one in its smaller size and love it. I'll probably buy the bigger one soon.[/B]


what size and where did you get it? the only other ones I can find are just a square holders with no bottom floor protector


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had someone good with woodworking make me boxes (one for upstairs and one for downstairs)
They are made out of a light thin wood and are maybe 3 or 4" high (that way I'm sure all four feet are on the pad). I stained and polyurathyned (spelling?) them and they not only work great - they look good too.

I love the idea of the bottle for leg lifting - Do you have any picutures? Do you stick it right on to the middle of the flat pee pee pad? Archie has stopped going inside because it's too hard for him to squat (????) he makes such a big deal about it!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> I love the idea of the bottle for leg lifting - Do you have any picutures?[/B]


I haven't photo'd this one yet, but, I will soon and will post it. I do have photo's of lots of events of dogs using wee wee pads and/or litter boxes. Such is my life









The pad holder I have and use has a flat bottom tray on which you lay the wee pad and then the plastic rim goes on top to hold the pad in place. I put a rubber runner under it because no matter how reliably trained the dogs are, they still will miss and go outside on occassion. And sometimes I'm not home to change the pad quickly enough.

I've taken to use larger amounts of pads directly on the floor, over-lapping them so that there are no leaks. With three dogs of my own plus 2 to 5 visiting dogs on any given day, I go through a ton of wee pads and need a large surface so that no one gets their feet wet (they all seem to want to go to the papers together!).

I've had problems with containments that have raised edges all around. Some of the little ones just won't climb into any box, no matter how low the sides.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod...=1307&rel=1

This is the tray that I use.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod...=1307&rel=1
> 
> This is the tray that I use.
> 
> ...


I use this one, too - the regular size.


----------

